# I Like Traditional Lacing



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The 32 Prime is even stiffer. My buddy likes his, doesn't have wide feet. :dunno:


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

I find 32 boots to definitely run wide. I can't wear them and I have a regular size foot. I believe all Nike boots have traditional lacing systems. Whether or not you're into Nike I don't know. I've tried them on and they are super comfy but word is they turn to mush after a while.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

the 32 footprint has typically been wider than other brands, but the heat molded liners will hug a wide or narrow foot. i've got flat narrow feet and i doubt i'll ever move away from 32. the tm-two is a super comfy and relatively stiff all-mtn do-it-all boot.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

BackLip said:


> I find 32 boots to definitely run wide. I can't wear them and I have a regular size foot. I believe all Nike boots have traditional lacing systems. Whether or not you're into Nike I don't know. I've tried them on and they are super comfy but word is they turn to mush after a while.


I have very normal feet.

Normal arch, normal width. I fit in Nike shoes very comfortably.

I tried FOREVER to find boots that felt comfortable. People on the hill were always telling me that their boots were as comfortable as their sneakers. I really figured they were all lying, my feet hurt so friggen bad, all the time. Especially just above my ankles. I had weird pressure points in almost every boot. Must have tried every boot out there. Burton, Thirty two, DC, Deelux, Northwave, If you can think of it, I've tried it. Nothing fit comfortably.

I then tried a pair of Kaiju's. They were like heaven on my feet. I wore them almost 100 days. Then, they are nearly done at that point. So soft you almost can't ride them. I did break at least 2 sets of inner lace locks. That is IMO the only weak point of the Nike lacing system.

So, I bought another set of kaijus. Love them. I could wear them literally all day, and not feel any pain at all.

32s are VERY wide in the toe box. Kind of narrow in the heel.

Burtons also feel very wide to me in the toe box.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stay far far far away from nike and dc if you ride hard, theyll literally fall apart after 20 days.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

32 are definitely wider on the outside (which could be a binding fitment issue), but I've never noticed them being wide on the inside. I have pretty normal feet as well.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> Stay far far far away from nike and dc if you ride hard, theyll literally fall apart after 20 days.


20 days is an exaggeration buddy. Even the haters usually say about 60. Which is still quick, but for an average rider that only rides 20 days a year (lol if that) they are fine. Obviously an issue for normal riders.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw: The stiffer 32's are pretty tight for my wide feet and need significant hammering in the forefoot to make room (they aren't super wide, but yea). The Lashed fits me the best but they are pretty soft.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> Stay far far far away from nike and dc if you ride hard, theyll literally fall apart after 20 days.





NoOtherOptions said:


> 20 days is an exaggeration buddy. Even the haters usually say about 60. Which is still quick, but for an average rider that only rides 20 days a year (lol if that) they are fine. Obviously an issue for normal riders.



My Nike ZF1 lasted 2.5 seasons. As i live at the resort I ride nearly every day for just under 6 months. In the end the only noticeable signs of wear was the tread (worn a little from walking to and from home) the outer tongue was worn on one side, stitching messed up I guess from it not being straight? and rubbing and finally the reason I will be buying a new boot, the first eyelet which is made of fabric busted. I don't know how other brands have ALL the eyelets in the same fabric....:blink:

I love traditional lacing.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Soggysnow said:


> Mine lasted 2.5 seasons. As i live at the resort I ride nearly every day for just under 6 months. In the end the only noticeable signs of wear was the tread (worn a little from walking to and from home) the outer tongue was worn on one side, stitching messed up I guess from it not being straight? and rubbing and finally the reason I will be buying a new boot, the first eyelet which is made of fabric busted. I don't know how other brands have ALL the eyelets in the same fabric....:blink:
> 
> I love traditional lacing.


I have the 32 Tm-Two's coming to try( I can't find them in any physical shop) and hopefully they fit because everyone says great things about them.

I was also looking at boots with the hybrid design like the K2 Darko and the DC Gizmo just to name a few. Thats a great happy medium if your not quite sure how you feel about the full BOA system for dialing in adjustability.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

J.Schaef said:


> I have very normal feet.
> 
> Normal arch, normal width. I fit in Nike shoes very comfortably.
> 
> ...


I find that's the problem with boots. If they're soft and cushy out of the box they're going to break down. With my Vans Wiig's and Cirrus, they were stiff and akward when I bought them. After 20+ days they hit their sweet spot and stayed there. 

The Lashed were about the worst boot I ever rode and didn't even last a season. 

I'd say the Wiigs are the best boot I've ever ridden as far as comfort and quality.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Extremo said:


> The Lashed were about the worst boot I ever rode and didn't even last a season.


The worst in Terms of comfort? Because I would agree with that.. I tried those just to gage what size I would like to send for in the TM's but they definitely dint' have much in the way of comfort. But perhaps that means they would eventually break in well and not fall apart? They definitely looked really sturdy.

Im usually a 9.5/10 so I ordered a 9 to see take out that possibility of them running large. The 9.5 Lashed my big toe barely hit the front of the boot when standing so that seemed a bit big.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

DrEwTiMe said:


> The worst in Terms of comfort? Because I would agree with that.. I tried those just to gage what size I would like to send for in the TM's but they definitely dint' have much in the way of comfort. But perhaps that means they would eventually break in well and not fall apart? They definitely looked really sturdy.
> 
> Im usually a 9.5/10 so I ordered a 9 to see take out that possibility of them running large. The 9.5 Lashed my big toe barely hit the front of the boot when standing so that seemed a bit big.


I actually found the Lashed extremely comfortable right out of the box. The liner was thick and soft and the shell had the flex of a sneaker. But they broke down really quick. They turned to slop. 

I've heard nothing but good things about the TM Two's. I actually ordered a pair and rode them for a day but had to return them because the toe box was too wide. This was a few years ago and I've heard the fit is better in recent models. I may try them again for my next boot.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

comin in late here Oldman, but I ride a set of 2012 Folsoms. Love em to death. I too am a fan of traditional lace and being able to tighten/loosen the inner liner without unlacing is fantastic. The heel lock is crazy....i used to tourque my boots and bindings so tight to keep my heel from lifting, and now i barely have to tighten them at all.... two big thumbs up.


----------

